# Looking at possibly crossingthe border



## firewhatfire (Jun 20, 2018)

I usually fish the GSSP in Gulf Shores. Thinking of crossing over and hanging with you fine folks. It will be late August when I am down there. 

What can be expected and which location would be best option. I like to fish, all species make me happy to catch. 

Any help will be greatly appreciated and thanks in advance

Phil


----------



## Boatfly (Mar 20, 2014)

I can't find fish on this side of the border. But rumors are in Louisiana they are catching dem.


----------

